# Pics of your EDC



## FC. (Jan 10, 2003)

We had about 10 EDC posts in the last year, not a one with pics. So:

Post pics of your EDC.


----------



## artar (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## Nerd (Jan 11, 2003)




----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2003)

Unfortunately not mine



,but very nice...


----------



## Nerd (Jan 11, 2003)

That sure is a lot of things to C.

5 knives
1 Light
1 Extendable Baton?
1 buncha keys
1 phone
1 Multitool?
1 pen
1 unidentified black oval/rectangular thing

Must have weigh a ton...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by Nerd:
> *
> 1 unidentified black oval/rectangular thing
> 
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">That would be a windproof lighter.


----------



## Whistler (Jan 11, 2003)

Lot of things to carry? Look at this


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 11, 2003)

You guys want to count what in pockets ONLY, or do you want to count what is in the rucksac that I hump around with me all the time? Hey, I CARRY it every day





Add a Minikit, a beeper, some Medicine, and another notepad and pen for the pocket, and you have my EDC (oh, and the wallet)


----------



## Nerd (Jan 11, 2003)

You should really lug around more water....


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 11, 2003)

Actually, I've added some goodies since that photo was taken - a tommy cooker

I've never run out of water here in NYC


----------



## DieselDave (Jan 11, 2003)

My EDC, Victorinox Multi Tool, Badboy 500, Glow Ring, ARC AAA, Luminox Seal Watch, Phone and of course a pen. 





My extended EDC. I have this with me every day. It's tucked away in my desk at work. ARC LS with all barrels, CMG Ultra, CMG Reactor, Pelican L1, Camillas survival knife, extra batteries. Every light in these pictures was purchased from members here on CPF.


----------



## FC. (Jan 11, 2003)

Oops, forgot my Luminox





Thanks for posting


----------



## Nerd (Jan 11, 2003)

darell, you should have chosen a better background.... the book shelf, or in this case, video tapes shelf, makes for a bad background.

Wonder if anyone can make out the words on the video tapes....


----------



## Saaby (Jan 11, 2003)

Oooh...I'm going to play along with "Guess the car"

F-C Drives a ford. The remote gave it away, then I turned up my screen contrast a bit and noticed that the key said "Ford" but it was really the remote that gave it away. Not only is it a Ford, but it's a Ford with a transponder key. Explorer or Taurus maybe?

artar I *think* drives a European car but I'm not sure.

Nobody else's keys were clear enough to guess the car.


----------



## Sean (Jan 11, 2003)

How's this:






I forgot the Bag phones and the Startac!


----------



## Darell (Jan 12, 2003)

I carry some lights and stuff too, but this is what I C absolutely E D.






(disclaimer - self portrait, so I look a little more possessed than usual)


----------



## John N (Jan 12, 2003)

I'm suprised no one has commented on Whistler's picture.

-john


----------



## John N (Jan 12, 2003)

larger

Actually, I EDC a lot more than that, but this is the core.

-john


----------



## John N (Jan 12, 2003)

Um, why would someone EDC 5 knives or 5 phones?

-john


----------



## FC. (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by Saaby:
> * Explorer or Taurus maybe?
> 
> *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">



Double





A Mustang.


----------



## FC. (Jan 12, 2003)

Sean, what the hell is the phone on the very left




late 1980s model?




3D Mag and Muffins.








Whisler, I put my hat down. Very skillfull.





John N, nice pic.


----------



## SurefireM6 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by John N:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">John, that's a nice picture to win a free flashlight with! Are you going to enter?


----------



## John N (Jan 12, 2003)

Uh, I thought you had to pay to enter. I gotta save my pennies for more toys! 

-john


----------



## Deviant (Jan 12, 2003)

Whistler,

Where did u get that *Huge* Pencil?


----------



## Sean (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by fc-fire/rescue:
> *Sean, what the hell is the phone on the very left
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">It's an OKI 1335 from a *long* time ago!





Phones used to be a hobby of mine, I got more!





Gotta eat muffins!





Oh, EDC!? 
I'll put what I really EDC soon...


----------



## V8TOYTRUCK (Jan 12, 2003)

E2e + KL1
E1e
Kershaw Leek
Wallet
keychain with ARC


----------



## Monsters_Inc (Jan 12, 2003)

Awww Darrel, your grandchild (jokes!) looks so cute without her face being lit up green.


----------



## x-ray (Jan 12, 2003)




----------



## yclo (Jan 12, 2003)

Bi gger picture


----------



## Sigman (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by John N:
> *Um, why would someone EDC 5 knives or 5 phones?
> 
> -john*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">*"BATMAN"*


----------



## Graham (Jan 12, 2003)

Here's my main stuff..






Large version.. 

Graham


----------



## rycen (Jan 12, 2003)

There is a lot of cool stuff in this thread but I am most envious of Graham and his plain edge GREEN ladybug!I want one!


----------



## Velcro (Jan 12, 2003)

Whistler, I see you finally got your Goncz light. 
Do you like it?

Velcro

--------------------
{ this space is for rent }


----------



## SurefireM6 (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by John N:
> *Uh, I thought you had to pay to enter. I gotta save my pennies for more toys!
> 
> -john*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">It's $2, and it's going to the Craig Fund. The rest of you with cool pictures here should consider entering too! Win an E2e or PT Surge.


----------



## John N (Jan 12, 2003)

I didn't know the proceeds were going to be donated. In that case I guess I'll try to make a couple of entries. (Shelby is banned, right?! 

-john


----------



## SurefireM6 (Jan 12, 2003)

Yes, I decided that the fees collected will go to the Craig fund. I'm putting up out of my own pocket the E2e and PT Surge and othe consolidation prizes. Check this thread here:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/cgi-bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=8;t=001489

Regarding Shelby....uhm ....no comment...


----------



## John N (Jan 12, 2003)

That's very cool of you. I was just kidding about Shelby of course! 

-john


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 12, 2003)

Whistler, that is a great picture! It took my brain several minutes for my brain to catch up with my eyes.


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 12, 2003)

nice edc's guys!

whistler...where the heck did you manage to find such small flashlights?!


----------



## Saaby (Jan 12, 2003)

FC--Well I was going statisticly. What does Ford sell the most of? Taurus and Explorer--I was trying to be a phycic, that's how they work ya know...


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 12, 2003)

What did I say?


----------



## Saaby (Jan 12, 2003)

Hardly my finest photography...


----------



## Nerd (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh sabby... I know others carry 5 knives and 5 phones... but 2 watches...



:x


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 12, 2003)

These pics amaze me. I couldn't keep my pants up with most of gear I've seen. My camera pooped out but my EDC is a 3 bladed stockman or a multitool, or both. Then a wallet, bandana, keys, wristwatch, and a c-phone. An Arc AAA is around my neck for feeding the animals at night. 
Of course my Sub or truck is nearby with 500lbs of tools, barb wire, chainsaws and the like.


----------



## Saaby (Jan 12, 2003)

Whoops...my wallet didn't make it into the pic.

Nerd: that green square between the watches is a piece of paper that says "OR"

1 watch at a time please...


----------



## Sigman (Jan 12, 2003)

Saaby, where's the ARC AAA?


----------



## Saaby (Jan 12, 2003)

It slipped the photo-shoot too. I'll have to try again tomorrow


----------



## FC. (Jan 12, 2003)

Saaby, just kiddin...


----------



## Stingray (Jan 12, 2003)

Add a new E2O to the above


----------



## Darell (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by Nerd:
> *darell, you should have chosen a better background.... the book shelf, or in this case, video tapes shelf, makes for a bad background.
> 
> Wonder if anyone can make out the words on the video tapes....
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">First - that is a custom designed-and-built-by-me DVD rack. Just so happens that I have some old personal VHS tapes (our wedding is one of them) and a couple of Disney tapes, so I had to make that bottom shelf just for those.

Second - my kid looked cute so I just took the damn picture of us (I'm holding the cam with my left hand).

And Thirdly - I should really have another point to round this out.


----------



## Saaby (Jan 12, 2003)

There are two types of people in the world...


----------



## LEDagent (Jan 12, 2003)

Here is what I EDC:
Sony Ericsson T300
Luminox Navy Seal watch
Surefire E2
cyan Arc LS
small folding razor
Car keys

(wallet and check book too ....but they were too thin to take a picture of.



)









P.S. THanks for the picture taking tips John N. I'll keep practicing! Your picture was inspiring!


----------



## LEDagent (Jan 12, 2003)

Here is what happens to an EDC flashlight after 2 years.












This is the same Surefire E2 i wrote about a month ago. I dropped this one so many times, and just recently - during Christmas - off of my 2nd story roof. Notice the small indentation on the bezel on the 3rd picture...yes it landed bezel first! This thing is still going strong! I can't wait until Ken J. Good's company releases there new 90 lumen, 2 cell flashlight. My primary light is in need for a replacement.


----------



## Darell (Jan 12, 2003)

Laurence - I LOVE to see a well-used light! Next time may I recommend the HA III finish though? That stuff was created for guys like you!

I had a bicycle that looked like that...

- Darell


----------



## LEDagent (Jan 12, 2003)

Oh i am DEFINATELY only going to purchase HA III coated lights from now on...for EDC or not. 

THe only thing i want to add to my EDC is a good, sturdy knife. Maybe they make something in HA III too? I just bought my brother a Smith & Wesson S.W.A.T knife and it was coated in black (something) It is a really handsom and stealth looking knife (for 25 bucks too!). 

Those Masters Of Defence knives in the Buy/Sell/Trade section LOOK REALLY GOOD. But my wallet is starting to cry.

SO now that i'm off topic....lets get back on topic.


----------



## Nerd (Jan 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by darell:
> First - that is a custom designed-and-built-by-me DVD rack. Just so happens that I have some old personal VHS tapes (our wedding is one of them) and a couple of Disney tapes, so I had to make that bottom shelf just for those.
> 
> Second - my kid looked cute so I just took the damn picture of us (I'm holding the cam with my left hand).
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I really should tell you that your daughter looks great in that pic. You sure she's alright after that cyan scare? Did you bring her for an eye checkup?


----------



## Saaby (Jan 12, 2003)

Ooh ooh ooh...LED drives a...VW! Again it wasn't the switchblade key that gave it away (As Audi, Porche, Landrover, and possibly another or 2 use them) but the big "VW" keychain.

Jetta perhaps?


----------



## LEDagent (Jan 12, 2003)

HAHAHA! Saaby... i KNEW that you would say something about my car keys. LOL!

Yea...I do drive a Jetta. It's only a 2.0 and it is an automatic. I would rather prefer a manual transmission because of the gas savings, but 1) my mom drives it when her car breaks down (BMW maintanance is HELL) and 2) i'm a lazy person. 

It realistically gets 22/26 average city/hwy mileage. I once got 36mpg on a roadtrip to Yosemeti...mostly downhills and short uphills (HIGH revs with a lot of weight). I chose the gasoline engine becuse...i was a teen when my parents offered to buy me a car and i wanted the most HP i could get with the price they gave me to choose from. But now...i realize that i hardly use that horsepower, and i would rather want the torque to haul the stuff i carry around town. Now i realize i should have gotten the TDI.

Anyway...off topic again...


----------



## MR Bulk (Jan 13, 2003)

*Graham already has a McLux???!!!*


----------



## hotfoot (Jan 13, 2003)

Well, Graham *is* a Skunk.





I built 2 for him and fedexed them to Australia just before X'mas.


----------



## hotbeam (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by Graham.:
> *Here's my main stuff..
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Grahame, the light below (left) your E2e... is that a McLux? When did Don make that one?

[email protected]


----------



## yclo (Jan 13, 2003)

I tried this as my EDC (for a few days...)
(Add phone and watch also)




Bi gger picture 

This is the current one:




Bi gger picture 

-YC


----------



## Graham (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by [email protected]:
> *Graham, the light below (left) your E2e... is that a McLux? When did Don make that one?
> 
> [email protected]*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yes, its a McLux..and Don didn't personally make it for me - since I'm included in the Skunklights group, it is one of our initial run.

Graham


----------



## webley445 (Jan 13, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: Pics of your EDC *DELETED**

Post deleted by UnanimousConsent


----------



## webley445 (Jan 13, 2003)

EDC in pockets or on keys
Extended EDC [EEDC] in briefcase


----------



## e=mc² (Jan 13, 2003)

This post just reminded me....
Did you ever have to get weighed, perhaps at the physician's office during a physical, and have the nurse stare in disbelief as you unload? One nurse said to me, no, that's ok, I'll just subtract two pounds for the weight of the clothes. I replied, lady, the clothes only comprise 10% of my "excess payload." Just for grins, the before and after weighings, (with and without EDC items) was approx 8 lbs. When I unloaded, her jaw dropped and she looked at me puzzled exclaiming "What do you need all that junk for anyway?" I replied "Ma'am, I'll have you know that that "junk" is worth over $300. I'm sure at that point she must have labled me a nut case. "How could a couple of small flashlights and a little pocket knife add up to over $300? "

I have given up explaining the value of these EDC items to the laymen, and especially the layWOMEN. They just don't get it.


----------



## Saaby (Jan 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by e=mc²:
> *This post just reminded me....
> Did you ever have to get weighed, perhaps at the physician's office during a physical, and have the nurse stare in disbelief as you unload? *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Nah, for me it's more like my family staring in disbelief as I unload everything in my pockets and snap a pic


----------



## webley445 (Jan 13, 2003)

...but they would understand a $300 pair of shoes!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 13, 2003)

...Or a $300 carburetor, or a $300 dog operation...


----------



## Nerd (Jan 13, 2003)

Craig, care to share your EDC?


----------



## Deviant (Jan 13, 2003)

Alex, Then where did u get that pocket size M6










> Originally posted by Whistler:
> *This topic has grown fast...
> 
> Huge pencil? No, the rest is so small...
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">


----------



## Whistler (Jan 14, 2003)

This topic has grown fast...

Huge pencil? No, the rest is so small...





Nice work out for you brain, isn't it!

Goncz light...



? in case you missed it... 

It seems that we do not only share the flashlight hobby, but also all love knives



.
I'm the only Whistler of course


----------



## Saaby (Jan 14, 2003)

I spot more VW keys...a Nissan logo too (when did they change their keyless remote style?)


----------



## andyng55 (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## GeoffChan (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm missing a few more things.

Geoff


----------



## Monsters_Inc (Jan 14, 2003)

Dang, after reading this thread, I feel naked... Oh so very naked.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2003)

No pic here



, but my EDC is:

Arc AAA
Lambda Illuminator
Böker Speedlock II
Keys
Tobacco pouch + lighter




Wallet (usually empty



)

*NO phone... * (I like my peace...



)


----------



## webley445 (Jan 14, 2003)

took a close look at Stingray's and GunNuts' posts and got jealous. Wanted to show mine.










looks like Stingray and I have the same taste.


----------



## Stingray (Jan 14, 2003)

It does look that way. I have a couple of Berreta .25's...950 BS and 21. I also have a S&W model 36 chiefs special .38. I always carry the Kel-Tec .32 though.


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 14, 2003)

I've got a KT .32 also. It only comes with me during the 0.1% of the time the Colt is too bulky to have along.

The KT .32 is actually too small for me to shoot with two hands, as I can't get a good grip and the shots go everywhere (mostly left!). One handed though, I'm pretty much on target. I'm a single action fan though, and compared to other packages I can shoot the flea off a dog's a** with a good 1911. If Colt ever reintroduces the Mustang Pocketlite, or someone else figures "it" out in .380 or .32, I'll drop that Kel-Tec like a hot potato.

Even when your not carrying, with the KT .32, you're still carrying!


----------



## Bushman (Jan 14, 2003)

What do you guys think about the Kahr k-9 I believe it is. A compact 9mm Double action only. I was trying to decide between that and the Glock 27...


----------



## Stingray (Jan 14, 2003)

I've got a Sig 229 in 9mm that is incredibly accurate like that too. I can make smiley faces with it at the range one handed. I've also got an inexpensive Tanfoglio .45 ACP (CZ-75 clone) that is surprisingly accurate and fits my hand perfectly. Both are too big to EDC though, at least in hot humid south florida. It's hard to carry a decent sized gun here unless you want to walk around with your shirt tail out all the time.


----------



## tiktok 22 (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Guys,

No digicam but here it is:

keys
arc AAA le
photon III (white) 
startac ST-7868W
leatherman squirt p4
gerber ar 3.00 (knife)
p-38 (can opener)
SAK "rambler"


----------



## Whistler (Jan 14, 2003)

> Alex, Then where did u get that pocket size M6


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">At the same store Glow Bug got his E3e









BTW , Bart are you ILL (from smoking?



)? NO picture? How is this possible. It's the first time you have NO PICTURE of something.



You are Bart Jpeg van GIF



!


----------



## x-ray (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## Stingray (Jan 14, 2003)

Bushman...the Kahr is highly regarded...I haven't shot one, only handled it in the store. The all steel one is too heavy for pocket carry and the trigger was stiff. The polymer one felt good for pocket carry and the new triggers on those were pretty good. It's DA only, I believe. I have shot the Glock 27 and it's not bad for the size. It's a little fat for front pocket carry on jeans, but baggie Dockers work ok with it. It's a good reliable gun. 

I would try both at the range and see which one fits your hand and shooting style the best. Don't forget to try it out with your weak hand too. It also depends how you plan to carry it and what type of clothing you normally wear. Both are highly regarded guns.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2003)




----------



## Bushman (Jan 14, 2003)

Stingray, The only hand gun that I have currently is the Glock 19C I have had a 27 in the past and it just didn't fit my hand well. I will have to see if I can hunt down a Kahr... any other recommendations of something that is similar to the Kahr in size? 9mm only please


----------



## sunspot (Jan 14, 2003)

> You are Bart Jpeg van GIF !


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Thanks Whistler. I laughed out loud.


> If Colt ever reintroduces the Mustang Pocketlite, or someone else figures "it" out in .380 or .32


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Have you tried a Colt Pocket Nine? I really like mine. I had it dehorned at S,M&A. *The* smallest and lightest full house nine.


> the Kahr is highly regarded


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I have been thinking of buying a Kahr MP40. How is the trigger pull on a Kahr? Is it a long pull? I had a SIG 239 and hated the SA pull. Lots of empty pull before getting to the SA part of the trigger.


----------



## webley445 (Jan 14, 2003)

Gun Nut, have you tried the 10round mag for the K.32? It makes it a little less concealable but a LOT easier to handle. If I'm doing the pocket carry I use the factory 8rd, I'll use the 10 rd if it's IWB with a decent covering garment. 

Stingray, thats a 21 on the Berretta, I prefer DA for carry except in the case of my NAA, which BTW
I appreciate no snide remarks about my NAA [ not you, just anyone in general]. Anyone I know who laughed at it stopped after standing behind it and trying it out.


----------



## Stingray (Jan 14, 2003)

Webley, I've shot a couple of the NAA's and I like them. They can be awkward to reload sometimes, but they are formidable weapons in skilled hands. And they feel pretty good to shoot. My aversion to them for everyday carry was that they seem to attract alot of pocket lint in all the wrong places. 

I haven't tried the 10 rounder for the Kel Tec. If I'm going to carry IWB, then I take a PPK, 38 snub, or sometimes a Sig 229 in a Kramer IWB. BTW, I have a S&W model 629 .44 Mag mountain gun that carries really well and easily in a Kramer IWB holster. Hard to believe, but it's a good carry gun with that holster if you have a coat on. And it's dead on accurate with Cor Bon 180 gr. It also happens to fit my hand perfectly. 

I used to carry the Beretta .25 in a IWB on the front left side with shirt untucked. It worked really well, the draw was fast, but that was when untucked button down shirts with patterns were popular. The PPK worked well on the strong side hip in one of those cheap Uncle Mikes nylon holsters with those shirts too. The holster wore out and they changed the design and it doesn't work for me anymore, it rides too high in the new ones and can fall out to easily. Plus those shirts look ridiculous now. 

The most important thing about a carry gun to me is that you always have it, it fits your hand and style of carry, you have confidence in it and shooting it is second nature to you. The Kel Tec fits good with a 2 fingered hold, its consistant, reliable, draws fast, and shoots to the same 1" low and 1" right every time



And I always have it with me. I hope they come out with a .380 version the same size, or even a 9mm. It's the thinness that makes it so carryable.


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 14, 2003)

I used to own a Kahr P9, but like I said in my previous post, I am a Single Action guy. I *hated* the Kahr's trigger pull. It is way too damn long. The gun quality was great, the trigger sucked, and it would pinch my finger between the trigger and the guard.


----------



## Stingray (Jan 14, 2003)

The old steel Kahr's had a terrible trigger, the new polymer ones are much better. They're nothing like a tuned 1911, but they're good for a DAO subcompact. 

So....how do you carry that lightweight Colt?


----------



## Flotsam (Jan 15, 2003)

Kel-tec is supposedly releasing a p-32 sized .380 in the next 6 months or so. I may have to give it a look, as my P11 & P32 have run flawlessly so far.

Sam


----------



## Stingray (Jan 15, 2003)

Kel-Tec makes a decent 9mm that is very thin and light. Sig makes a high quality small 9mm but it didn't feel good in my hand and it's about the same size as your Glock 19. Almost every major manufacturer has a compact 9 out, some are smaller (subcompact)than others. Best thing is to go to a big gun store or a gun show and handle them all. See what feels good and fits in with your style of carry. Then make sure it has a reputation for reliability. Are you looking for a pocket carry gun? If so, there aren't many 9mm's that fit well in the pocket and don't print or bulge, depending on how big your pockets are. If you wear jeans alot, I have found that some jeans have much bigger pockets than other's. Levi's aren't necessarily the best jeans for gun carry purposes. If you wear Dockers or slacks, there are more options. I wear jeans most of the time, hence the P-32.


----------



## Stingray (Jan 15, 2003)

sunspot...they recently changed the pull on the Kahr. The all steel one I tried had a long, gritty, stagey pull. I didn't like it. But, then again, it's not a target pistol, it's a close quarters defensive gun. The polymer one I handled a few weeks ago had a much better trigger. It was still fairly long, but it was smooth and light. They vary from gun to gun too, so you have to try the one you're going to buy first. I've never tried the Colt. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the Mustangs were single action, not good for pocket carry for me.


----------



## Tomas (Jan 15, 2003)

Hmmmmmm ... For a "Pics of" thread there aren't too many "pics," at least on this page, so far ...





Here's one of my EDC: 






To this add some other stuff that varies, like keys, knife, comb, etc.

(Actually my real EDC is a large amount of stuff, including cellphone, a toolkit, bungie cords, gloves, sunglasses, notepad, marker, spare batteries for everything, digital camera, book to read, etc., etc. 

That's because I don't have to carry the stuff on my bod, it's in custom pouches on my wheelchair. The pic is my more or less "on-the-body" EDC.

I suspect the "accessories" I drag around on the chair weigh in at about the same weight as the bare chair: 19-20 pounds.

Pic of me in the chair is in my profile ... )


----------



## webley445 (Jan 15, 2003)

StingRay,
I hear ya bro. For me its quickaccess, DA, and "carryability". I prefer IWB strongside or pocket carry. Hey, whereabouts in Fl are you? [see my profile]. So I take it you hit the Suncoast Gun Shows. We may have even met before as sometimes I have run tables for myself or friends.


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by Stingray:
> *The old steel Kahr's had a terrible trigger, the new polymer ones are much better. They're nothing like a tuned 1911, but they're good for a DAO subcompact.
> 
> So....how do you carry that lightweight Colt?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The P9 is polymer, and it may have been better than the K9, but it still sucks. It seems like it is twice as long as a revolver DA, but it was smooth. However, like I said, the trigger would pinch/rub my finger in the guard. A S&W revolver has a much better DA trigger.

Actually, the KT .32 trigger is better than the Kahr was, but the KT 9mm is worse because of weight. To me, they all suck, but the KT .32 I can live with because of its size and purpose. I wish Kahr would do a "cocked & locked" version of the PM9. It would be a great CCW gun and I would buy it in a heartbeat.

The Colt Defender gets carried in Thunderware. My pants and shorts waist size have to be one bigger than normal, and I get stuff that is pleated, but other than that its like the gun is never there. I can carry it 18 hours a day with no issues. I've been CCW'ing for 8 years and its the only holster I could find in which you can go about life's daily tasks and not feel like you have a gun with you all the time.

For formal occasions where I need to dress up, have stuff tucked in, wear a belt, etc., that is when I carry the KT .32.


> Originally posted by Flotsam:
> *Kel-tec is supposedly releasing a p-32 sized .380 in the next 6 months or so. I may have to give it a look, as my P11 & P32 have run flawlessly so far.*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Unless you like having a gun in each caliber, the .380 is going to be a waste IMHO. The recoil will be increased if its in the .32 sized gun, but the round won't have any real increase in stopping power because you have a really short barrel. A european .32 FMJ round (RWS or S&B) puts out ~150 ft-lbs out of the KT .32. The .380 isn't going to be much better, maybe 180, with a substantial increase in felt recoil. The .38 special (non +P) is the same way. Its why I chose the .32. Considering the gun, size, and recoil, it is the most efficient out there.

Now if they put the .380 in the 9mm sized package, the recoil will be reduced, but again, why give up the 70 more ft-lbs you will get from the 9mm?

Of course, that is just me and YMMV!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by Nerd:
> *Craig, care to share your EDC?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I'm a lot like Thomas in that a lot of my EDC is on my wheelchair rather than on me or in my pockets.




I don't EDC a gun if that's what you wanted to see.


----------



## Stingray (Jan 15, 2003)

Webley...I'm in Ft Lauderdale. My brother lives in your area though. I head over there several times a year. I'll let you know next time.

Gun Nut...you keep a cocked and locked 45 pointing at the family jewels on a daily basis?




I know they're safe...but still....

Even though the .380 may only have marginally more muzzle energy than the .32 in that size gun...it does make a bigger hole, which might make a difference sometimes. Of course the recoil will be heavier, we won't know how much or if the trade off is worth it until we try it and see. For some, it might be, for others, it might not. Different people handle recoil differently depending on hand and body size, strength, training, experience, perception, the shape and size of the gun's grips vs the users hands etc. etc. I can shoot my .44 mag mountain gun with full power loads one handed, fairly rapidly, and keep them on the paper at 25 yds. because of the way the gun fits my hand perfectly. Yet with my .38 snub with the original thin little grips, I can barely keep it on target with non +P's. at 10 yds. I had to put a big set of pachmyers on the little 38



As you said...YMMV


----------



## Roy (Jan 15, 2003)

I only carry the Stylus when I wear a shirt with a pocket. Keys in the right pocket, E1/kl1 in the left pocket and a Scorpion or a G2 in a belt holster.


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by Stingray:
> *Gun Nut...you keep a cocked and locked 45 pointing at the family jewels on a daily basis?
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">For 7 years and I am still able to have kids!



Hopefully that cuts through some cultural misperceptions of the 1911!

There are 3 safeties and a sear that would have to fail on top of the trigger being pulled before I would have to worry about that gun going off.

It amazes me that people get so worried about cocked and locked just because you can see the hammer is back, yet people carry revolvers and DAO autos which have maybe one passive safety and zero active ones. Also Glocks are essentially cocked and *unlocked* and it its more acceptable?

On the contrary, no one has been able to show me a safer way to carry a loaded weapon. As far as where the gun points when it is holstered, a holstered weapon is a safe weapon.


----------



## Rothrandir (Jan 15, 2003)

gun nut, is that where you got your name?


----------



## Raven (Jan 15, 2003)

Great thread, but I didn't see any whistles. That kind of surprises me. 

Raven


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by The LED Museum:
> *I don't EDC a gun if that's what you wanted to see.
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Nah, just a Light *Cannon*...








Raven, check out Whistlers EDC and sig line closely...


----------



## Saaby (Jan 15, 2003)

Roy...wait...wait...I know this one, that key could only be the key of a Dodge intrepid


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 15, 2003)

Looks like a 1999 model key to me ...


----------



## Saaby (Jan 15, 2003)

It's a Transponder key, that's for sure...


----------



## SurefireM6 (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## webley445 (Jan 16, 2003)

ROY- hurrah! a Scorp lover like me.

Nothing wrong with cocked and locked. every so often I'll wear different pieces, just like some have a few lights that they trade around on carrying depending on mood. I have a Colt Mustang and an old Argen, G.I. .45 that I'll do cocked/locked. And let me tell you, there is no better feeling of security than having a 45 strapped on your side.

Just my $0.02= I kinda got tired of working by the numbers and worrying about power. Its all apples and oranges to me now. The best bet is having a gun when you need it regardless of what it is. I mean face it, bugger is better and will help increase your odds, but it comes down to odds. I've seen video of a guy popped with a .45 in the gut and still wrestle with the cops. Another popped with a .22 fell immediately screaming. 1/2 of it is a mental thing, "their"
mental condition. And hell it doesn't have to be a gun, there is also my O.C. and blades. Well I'll stop now, enough ranting.

BTW-w an Uncle Mike's pocket holster [smallest size] I have no more lint problems with the NAA.


----------



## Saaby (Jan 16, 2003)

Monterro?


----------



## mikep (Jan 16, 2003)

Surefire M6- your carry 1911 is compensated? Does your holster accomodate the gun with the light attached?


----------



## webley445 (Jan 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by Raven:
> *Great thread, but I didn't see any whistles. That kind of surprises me.
> 
> Raven*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">There's one in my EEDC pic on page 2. It's black plastic.


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by Rothrandir:
> *gun nut, is that where you got your name?
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">LOL! That is a good one! Actually, when I started hanging out on boards, everyone had handles and I didn't know of what would fit me. I am "in your face" about firearms when the topic comes up, and the "Antis" pretty much call anyone who has any belief in unfettered gun ownership a "Gun Nut." I figured I'd use it as a badge of honor. It leaves no ambiguity about where I stand, and it keeps the "sheep" from wasting their time trying to debate my views on the issue...

Actually, considering the group of people I encircle myself around here in AZ, my views have developed to way beyond Gun Nut being a proper _nom de plume_. Now it really should be something more like *Libertatis Æquilibritas*. Hmmm...now there's a thought!!! I've actually modified a symbol that explains much better what I stand for than any english words...Maybe I can be "The Goofball Formally Known as Gun Nut" or something like that...



I am starting to ramble here, but if you're interested, go to my web page and/or click on the pic!


----------



## SurefireM6 (Jan 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by Gun Nut:
> *SurefireM6,
> 
> Are you an LEO with department approval to carry a non-standard issue duty weapon (SWAT?) or just a not so average citizen whom takes their personal self defense very seriously?*


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">The light and the Compensator comes off easily. I put it on just for the picture. The gun is a custom Para-Ordinance 16 round .45 that's smaller than the 1911 commander. Of course the Weaponlight and Compensator is not approved for carry on-duty so they must come off for carry. The Extended magazine is also not approved so I use the OEM 14 RD mag on-duty. The gun fits the holster without those 3 items. 

"average citizen whom takes their personal self defense very seriously?"

GunNut, I'd get slammed in jail faster than a speeding bullet if I carried that as a civi


----------



## x-ray (Jan 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by [email protected]:
> *
> 
> btw, is it just my connection or are CPF and ImageStation slow tonight?
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yeah it's been running slow for the last four hours for me


----------



## Raven (Jan 16, 2003)

Since many of you prefer to carry such a wide variety of gear, I'm surprised no one EDC something like this:

http://www.nikon.co.jp/main/eng/news/2000/7x15d_e_00.htm

Raven


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 16, 2003)

x-ray, thanks!





Raven, Cool gadget!


----------



## GeoffChan (Jan 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by Raven:
> *Ok I have no idea what some of this stuff is, so...
> 
> geoffchan
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Heya Raven, 

It's a Sony SRF-M55. Now that I have an iPod, i rarely use it, but edc it regardless.







Geoff


----------



## Chromatophile (Jan 16, 2003)

[No message]


----------



## Chromatophile (Jan 16, 2003)

Currently, my EDC is a turquoise Photon III and a sawed-off shotgun. Okay, I'm kidding about the shotgun. I don't usually carry it.





James


----------



## webley445 (Jan 16, 2003)

Raven, that is a multi tool folded up. And as for the monocular, I had one, but recently it got wore out and I havent gotten one to replace it yet.


----------



## ygbsm (Jan 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by x-ray:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by [email protected]:
> Raven, if you are talking about this pic:
> 
> ...


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I can't see much of it, but it looks like a Kershaw multitool:




*</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I think it's actually a Leatherman Crunch, another locking plier multitool
http://www.leatherman.com/products/tools/crunch/default.asp I carry one in my bag -- its jaws fold into the handles, unlike the Kershaw which allows them to be more compact. Also, all the tools lock.


----------



## ygbsm (Jan 16, 2003)

AluminumOvercast 
I also carry the AR, the Oakleys and KL1 e1e. Great combination. The titanium alloy Juliet frame is the only one I haven't yet bent in EDC. I like them so much I carry two, X-Metal color frames and Polished frame Juliets -- I interchanged the lenses so that the X-Metal color frames have polarized Fire lenses and the Polished frames have the black Iridium lenses. Great glasses. I'm now trying the titanium frame T Wire 2.0s with titanium clear lenses for darker conditions -- so far haven't bent those either.

Also carry a G2Z an old M2 a Gerber Urban Legend, sometimes a Commander or a DB, etc. As far as electronics, I carry an IPAQ 3970 -- it's worth every penny. I need more better pockets!





P.S. By the way, what happened to that beautifully striped AD you had pictures of? Not an EDC?


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by SurefireM6:
> *GunNut, I'd get slammed in jail faster than a speeding bullet if I carried that as a civi
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Why is that?! I don't see anything there that is illegal. If anything is Hi-Cap related, all can be had in pre-ban configurations...

AZ is a class III state. Tax stamps can be had fairly easily, and I know more than a couple of people will full auto weapons. It'd take a lot to get thrown in jail over here!


----------



## SurefireM6 (Jan 16, 2003)

True, but I'm in Ca. A severely Democratic state when it comes to guns





I carry a Custom Para-Ord P-12 concealed when roaming the streets off-duty. My wife however cannot due to the strict laws preventing hard working citizens from carrying guns!


----------



## Stingray (Jan 16, 2003)

Has anyone tried the Surefire Nitrolon weapons light series on their carry or home defense guns. If so, how do you like them, and how do you think they compare to the Streamlight M series?


----------



## Raven (Jan 17, 2003)

Ok I have no idea what some of this stuff is, so...

artar 

-blue keyring? 

bart 

-item next to the two pens? 
-item on key chain? 
-item on the far left next to the baton that looks like a pager, which is probably what it is?

charles gallo 

-uh, wow. i only wish that you had psted an index to all that stuff, especially #22.

Sean

-is that a battery recharger that you edc???

yclo 

-just what the heck are those two blue packets?

webley445

-what is that thing that looks like a nut cracker?

geoffchan

-nice ipod, but what is that thing next to it?

Raven


----------



## Anarchocap (Jan 17, 2003)

SurefireM6,

Are you an LEO with department approval to carry a non-standard issue duty weapon (SWAT?) or just a not so average citizen whom takes their personal self defense very seriously?


----------



## x-ray (Jan 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by Raven:
> *Ok I have no idea what some of this stuff is, so...
> 
> charles gallo
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Ah but he did



take a look here


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2003)

Raven, if you are talking about this pic:





The black thing on the left of the three knives is a Windmill Lighter,

I am clueless what the top thing on the pouch above the M2 is. my guess is some sort of multitool...

The only other thing I know about this pic is, that the main knife is a Ryan Biohazard, I think the M1, and it is *very* expensive... (over $1500.- , if you can locate one...)


----------



## AluminumOvercast (Jan 17, 2003)

I don't have a single photo of eveything but these are my usuals:

Ericsson T86






Oakley X-metal Juliet: 





Strider AR:










Sometimes:





Gitzo tripod. When required:





Only in the summer:


----------



## x-ray (Jan 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by [email protected]:
> *Raven, if you are talking about this pic:
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">I can't see much of it, but it looks like a Kershaw multitool:


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey, thanks x-ray.








btw, is it just my connection or are CPF and ImageStation slow tonight?





Shelby, you're baffling us as usual...


----------



## webley445 (Jan 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by SurefireM6:
> *True, but I'm in Ca. A severely Democratic state when it comes to guns
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">you have my sympathies.


----------



## Sean (Jan 17, 2003)

Here is my EDC that is either on me or with me when I go to work:







The Benchmade is not always with me, I alternate between my Benchmade AFCK, CRKT P.E.C.K., Cold Steel & Kershaw knives.


----------



## FC. (Jan 17, 2003)

Sean, why SC2 without any SFs? 

BTW, holy poop, gone one week, 100+ replys.


----------



## SurefireM6 (Jan 17, 2003)

Those DL123's look familiar. Why are you carrying a standard ARC and not an LE?



(and the hits just keep on comin')


----------



## MicroE (Jan 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by fc-fire/rescue:
> *Sean, why SC2 without any SFs? *


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Maybe Sean is carrying six extra 123 batteries for his Arc LS.




That would be a lot of burn time!---Marc


----------



## Sean (Jan 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by MicroE:
> * </font><blockquote><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><hr /><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Originally posted by fc-fire/rescue:
> Sean, why SC2 without any SFs? *


*<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Maybe Sean is carrying six extra 123 batteries for his Arc LS.



That would be a lot of burn time!---Marc*</font><hr /></blockquote><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">That is exactly right! Just in case the rechargeables in my Arc LS go dead when I need it most. Also, I'll be EDC'ing the A2 when it comes out. 



> Originally posted by SurefireM6:
> *Those DL123's look familiar. Why are you carrying a standard ARC and not an LE?
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">Yea, I should have traded you for an AAA LE instead of DL123's.





Feel sorry for me yet?


----------



## Chromatophile (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey, Sean, where'd you get that nifty battery holder? I want one





James


----------



## dano (Jan 17, 2003)

Jeez...Some of you carry a lot of stuff...

Personally, daily, not at work, I just have an E2 and a knife of some sort (currently an AlMar SERE).

At work, too much stuff to list, but I weighed myself, once (at the hospital), and discovered I have 35 pounds of extra weight on me, and I can't really figure out how to reduce that. It's too much to carry for 10 hours a day, jumping out of the car, running thru the flea-bum hotels, up too many flights of stairs, etc etc. Then I come home and wonder why I'm so damn sore...But enough griping!

--dan


----------



## SurefireM6 (Jan 18, 2003)

Originally posted by Sean:
"Yea, I should have traded you for an AAA LE instead of DL123's.





Feel sorry for me yet?



"

*Hey I'll trade you the LE for a G2! If you've got one. The LE you traded me actually has been sitting on my shelf so it's still in new condition. G2 G2 G2 G2 G2 G2 G2 G2 G2 G2 G2



*


----------



## Sean (Jan 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by SurefireM6:
> *Originally posted by Sean:
> "Yea, I should have traded you for an AAA LE instead of DL123's.
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">You want a G2? I may be able to work that deal. You don't already have a G2?

So you've taken good care of my LE?







> Originally posted by Chromatophile:
> *Hey, Sean, where'd you get that nifty battery holder? I want one
> 
> 
> ...


<font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial">It's a spares carrier made by Surefire. It holds 6 DL123's and a spare lamp assembly.

They can be purchased from Here.


----------



## LEDmodMan (Feb 26, 2003)

Notice a lot of Kel-Tec Fans here... Coincidence? I think not. 
What do these people have in common...? We just want smaller more powerful _________. You fill in the blank.


----------



## DrAg0n (Mar 18, 2003)

Hope u guys can see whats there....got a so called cheapo digital camera....tot i tried it out...


----------



## Beretta1526 (Apr 8, 2003)

OK, this has been long overdue, I've wanted to post this up for quite some time now. Just the essentials...






/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif I was sure to put the key to my vehicle in there for Saaby /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## koala (Apr 9, 2003)

Excuse my locality, why do you guys need a gun for? Selfdefence?

Vince.


----------



## Size15's (Apr 9, 2003)

Please don't start talking about guns (the whys and wotnots etc) in this thread.

Respectfully,

Al


----------



## NJL (Apr 9, 2003)




----------



## Ralf (Apr 9, 2003)

Which use is the SF mounted on your Digicam? And is
this something selfmade or available somewhere to mount
this light to the cam ...

Cheers Ralf
ps: I didnn't know that ikea is over there in the us


----------



## DrAg0n (Apr 9, 2003)

If guns were allowed in Singapore, i would want a beretta too...who wouldnt....

NJL, that leatherman wave of yours, is the tip actually black or is it a shadow?


----------



## NJL (Apr 9, 2003)

DrAgOn,

It's a trick of the light, although the alloy tips are a little darker than the stainless, due to handling I guess.


----------



## kimchikungfu (Apr 9, 2003)

OT:

NJL, where did you buy the sebenza?

I'm buying one as soon as my budget permits.


----------



## Martina (May 16, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*webley445 said:*
...but they would understand a $300 pair of shoes! 

[/ QUOTE ]

LOOL sure we would. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif)

shoe-a-holic ;P


----------



## Rail (May 18, 2003)

Here's my EDC. Please forgive me if I screw this up, kinda new to the whole digital camera thing...

http://www.imagestation.com/mypictures/inbox/view.html?id=4230007864&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.imagestation.com%2Fpicture%2Fsraid62%2Fpd51f5366381a8c978e5de49964c2bdc9%2Ffc20cc38.jpg&caption=Daily%20EDC

http://www.imagestation.com/mypictures/inbox/view.html?id=4230007854&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.imagestation.com%2Fpicture%2Fsraid62%2Fpb3db41fdf506738b3de5ed0b9d7a9e9d%2Ffc20cc2e.jpg&caption=EDC%20w%2F%20pants

http://www.imagestation.com/mypictures/inbox/view.html?id=4230007850&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.imagestation.com%2Fpicture%2Fsraid62%2Fpc882c0dc91999fb3aab431dc48c23f33%2Ffc20cc2a.jpg&caption=EDC%20w%2F%20Schrade%20visible

- Timex Indiglo Expedition
- Schrade Cliphanger Viper CH7 w/ Harness
- Inova X5-T1 w/ holster
- Brinkmann belt clip


----------



## yclo (May 18, 2003)

Rail,

You EDC that ruler too? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/tongue.gif


----------



## Rail (May 18, 2003)

Actually yes, it's a custom spring steel blade I had made to resemble a yardstick. It's sharpened along one edge with a tanto point and zytel handle, and I carry it along my back. It's silk screened on both sides with precision metric and SAE measurements. I figure since I can't carry a gun in liberal infested MA, I should be able to EDC my yardstick on campus without terrorizing students and coworkers alike. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

No, it's an ordinary aluminum yardstick, and it stays at home /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif It's an interesting concept though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif


----------



## Rail (May 18, 2003)

I finally learned the routine for posting pics in thread, thanks for the help yclo!


----------



## Chris M. (May 18, 2003)

Here`s mine:






SureFire Classic 9N.
SureFire E2e with KL1 and Copia 168-B LiIon battery.
Arc LS 123, seconds-quality with original low-dome LED.
MiniMang-lite with Opalec Newbeam module.
Gerber 600 multi-tool. Not shown is the 6 piece hex screwdriver bit set that accompanies it.
L`Espion Extra, itsy bitsy digital spy-cam (recent addition).
Small terminal screwdriver.
Assorted change.

Not shown, a cheap digilogue watch with busted strap held on with tape, credit cards/driving license photocard and the usual assortment of screws and fixings accumulated during the average week as a fire alarm engineer.

Oh, and the World`s Biggest bunch of Keys. I won`t scare everyone with those, though I have done in the past.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## logicnerd411 (May 18, 2003)

I never put up a pic, so here it is:






From left to right:

Photon 3 (yellow), Arc AAA, Arc LS grey, Arc LSH-P, CMG Ultra-G, Surefire G2, Minimag w/MadMax, Streamlight Stylus 3

There you go!


----------



## gyverpete (May 18, 2003)

My EDC: 
These are on me everytime I'm out of the house, whether in work clothes or suit: 







(clockwise) 
white handkerchief (in background) 
LG-vx4400 phone (in cordura holster not shown)
----- 
belt key clip and flex ring, with: 
laser pointer 
P-38 can opener 
Swiss-Tech Utilikey 
Leatherman P4
Stanley mini utility knife (sometimes)
Swiss-Tech Micro-Tech Plus 
safety pin 
(car & house keys not shown) 
----- 
belt key clip and lanyards, with: 
LM micra 
pill/altoid case 
LM Kf4 Juice multitool 
----- 
ARC LS Hybrid (with elastic finger-lanyard) 
homemade belt holster
Bic3 pen (red&blk pen & pencil) 
lighter (non-smoker) 
------ 
These two items I sometimes leave in the car. Depends on the pants I'm wearing: 

tape measure 
coin holder 
----- 
These last five items are 24/7 carry: 

Pulsar dive watch (with homemade elastic wrist band) 
ARC-AAA black HA 
Kershaw Chive knife 
Photon II yellow 
Wenger SAK "money-clip" 

The ARC lights and the laser are shrink-tubed. 

I'll also mention my two EDC wallets since they contain a bunch of gadgets and other handy stuff : 

main wallet--credit & ATM cards, cash, bandages, "uncle bill's sliver-gripper" tweezers, Victorinox mini SAK silver alox, razor blade, needle, thread, spare keys, phone list, assorted ID cards. 

small auxiliary wallet--with clear duct tape, electrical tape, foil, foil tape, 2'- 22 ga. wire, razor blade, needle, tooth floss, $38 cash, 4 quarters taped to aux. credit card, diamond file, sandpaper, phone list, stamps, scotch tape, teflon tape, bandages, comb, fresnel lens, micro compass, solder. 

That's all. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ooo.gif

I carry all this stuff in my pockets, on my belt and around my neck.


----------



## FC. (May 18, 2003)

Here is an update of my EDC. It exludes some items, but everything in the pic os almost always with me.


----------



## Lara (May 19, 2003)

And here's mine...


----------



## Rail (May 20, 2003)

Hey Lara,

First, let me welcome you to CPF. I'm sure the other members have already made you feel quite at home, and fresh faces are always a delight, but I think you'll find our Lady Flashaholics are especially cherished. Keep a close eye on your budget /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif , and I hope to see plenty of your posts in the future.

Would you mind explaining the black item on the left? It looks like a Mag body, but I'm guessing a mace dispenser of some kind, or one of those mini-batons.

The square thing is an MP3 player? Whatever it is, I like it, very sleek.

Hmm, the knife looks familiar, my guess is a Tinkerer or a Huntsman. I used to carry a SAK, very nice.

Gracious! An M2? With a P61?! I haven't seen a lady pack anything nearly that big (EDC anyways) since I was in EMT training. It's a bit large for my belt, and the lamp too thirsty for me, but I'm definitely a fan! Nice gear, even the (???paperclips???) are cool.

Welcome to the club. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## tsg68 (May 20, 2003)

They're barrettes or hairclips, Rail, and a nice feminine twist to EDC! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Great stuff Lara, and I also love FC's Strider Folder but I am not sure which pocket he sticks the dog in! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Later,
TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Rail (May 20, 2003)

lol! I'm so accustomed to a certain style of paperclip I used at work, I immediately thought these were as well. Even knowing now, I still think these are surprisingly similar.

Having said that, I am left to marvel at my own stupidity. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif I really shouldn't be posting this late at night. Open foot, insert mouth... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

My apologies to Lara, and many thanks to TSG for straightening me out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tsg68 (May 20, 2003)

I only knew because my wife wouldn't go anywhere without em either, and the do make good paperclips in a pinch too!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

The dog however still boggles my mind, I've gone over it and over it and I just can't see how FC could carry him comfortably!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

Later,
TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## Lara (May 20, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Rail said:*
Would you mind explaining the black item on the left? It looks like a Mag body, but I'm guessing a mace dispenser of some kind, or one of those mini-batons.

The square thing is an MP3 player? Whatever it is, I like it, very sleek.

Hmm, the knife looks familiar, my guess is a Tinkerer or a Huntsman. I used to carry a SAK, very nice.

Gracious! An M2? With a P61?! I haven't seen a lady pack anything nearly that big (EDC anyways) since I was in EMT training. It's a bit large for my belt, and the lamp too thirsty for me, but I'm definitely a fan! Nice gear, even the (???paperclips???) are cool.


[/ QUOTE ]

The black item is an ASP Key Defender. It can also be used as a Kubotan. I have read a few articles about using a Kubotan, but I am not really an expert on this. Guess I have to rely on the spray...

Yes, it's an MP3 player, an MPIO DMG Plus with 384MB. It can also be used as a storage device and as a voice recorder.

The knife is a Victorinox Swiss Army Knife, model SwissChamp. (I am Swiss, you know...)

The size of the M2 is not a problem, I carry these items in my handbag, not in my pockets. Actually, I had room for a larger light... 

BTW: Those are barrettes for my 'problem' hair


----------



## DrAg0n (May 20, 2003)

Kubotan?

just like that Streamlight Batonlight!....

so what u do with it??..just wack the fella on the head with it??...orrr....


----------



## Mr. Bombastic (May 20, 2003)

Hold it in your fist with a bit protruding from the bottom. Smash. Rinse. Repeat if required.


----------



## DrAg0n (May 20, 2003)

hmm...so which to use that M2 or just smack that fella silly??....would be tough to choose thou...


----------



## Mr. Bombastic (May 21, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*DrAg0n said:*
so which to use that M2 or just smack that fella silly

[/ QUOTE ]

They're not mutually exclusive. Do both!


----------



## DrAg0n (May 21, 2003)

hmm...i think the best procedure is:

1) take out his eyes by flashing the fella first

2) wack the fella silly and knock him out

3) use the 2 clips to cut off circulation to his BaXXX... and hope they turn blue and fall off...


----------



## mikep (May 23, 2003)

The stuff in the top row is usually contained in the man-purse at the upper left : leatherman (kydex belt clip added to the sheath), UK2L with kydex belt holster, MD walkman, lighter-leatherman micra-Arc AAA CPF edition. Second Row: Palm IIIc, Ericsson R520, Jabra Freespeak bluetooth headset, Emerson LaGriffe (not worn every day, I confess), Spyderco Meerkat (lives in my back pocket).


----------



## bwcaw (May 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*Whistler said:*
Lot of things to carry? Look at this <img border="0" alt="/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif" title="" src="graemlins/icon15.gif" /> <img border="0" alt="[winkie]" title="" src="graemlins/winkie.GIF" /> 
<img src="http://www.imagestation.com/picture/sraid46/p30629a0154a61a3aed00e98b84045b5d/fccba84c.jpg" alt=" - " /> 

[/ QUOTE ]

Geez whistler! Do you carry that Yarbrough around with you? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*mikep said:*




The stuff in the top row is usually contained in the man-purse at the upper left : leatherman (kydex belt clip added to the sheath), UK2L with kydex belt holster, MD walkman, lighter-leatherman micra-Arc AAA CPF edition. Second Row: Palm IIIc, Ericsson R520, Jabra Freespeak bluetooth headset, Emerson LaGriffe (not worn every day, I confess), Spyderco Meerkat (lives in my back pocket). 

[/ QUOTE ]

Please give me more details on the man-purse.


----------



## tsg68 (May 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*

Please give me more details on the man-purse.


[/ QUOTE ]
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DrAg0n (May 24, 2003)

what makes u so sure hes a man?


----------



## mikep (May 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*

Please give me more details on the man-purse.


[/ QUOTE ]

It is a small bag made by Eagle Creek ("excursion bag" i think). I wanted something smaller than the attache-type bag I usually carry. It is a good size for just the stuff I _have_ to keep near me at all times. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 
I usually carry it slung across my chest for the jaunty messenger look, because I find if it is hanging off of just one shoulder it does look a bit femme, even for me.
Someone had posted a while ago a link to a company actually called Man-Bag whose slogan is something like "if it isn't a ManBag it's just a purse." /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

(and yes, I am a man, but I don't get too caught up in the gender stereotype stuff- I'm a father of 3 and I carry a Pinkpistols membership card in my wallet)


----------



## tsg68 (May 24, 2003)

I have the same bag actually mike, if it is the small one with the strap, belt loop, flap pocket and multiple zipper pockets, and neoprene foam padding. It's a great bag and works well for travel as it can fit binocs and a small camera too. I have recently surrendered using it due to the aquisition of a Spec-ops Brand Pack Rat organizer cause it has great interior pockets and when fitted with the standard mil-spec nylon strap is just a little bigger and easier to access. It's a man-purse with muscle! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif. I just get a kick out of "man-purse" sounds like something from a "Seinfeld" episode.

Bags are a kind of necessity here in NYC cause if you take public transport or cycle you need to take everything with you. I carry a Tibuk 2 courier bag daily, it fits all I need. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Later,
TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (May 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*tsg68 said:*
...I just get a kick out of "man-purse" sounds like something from a "Seinfeld" episode.

[/ QUOTE ]

I think Friends had an episode too, where I think Joey had a kind of bag that everyone called a purse. I can't remember if the term "man-purse" was used or not. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

In the bottom of my wheelchair, I usually keep a small zippered nylon pouch or bag. It's made by Caselogic, so it was probably originally made for tapes or CDs. But it holds all my EDC stuff. One side has a small zippered pouch where I keep my ID, ATM card, ATM receipts, key card, and stuff. A larger zippered area on the same side holds paper money and papers of importance (like doctor appointments and prescriptions), and the main compartment (by far, the largest) holds loose change, a little paper money, cell phone, flashlights, and whatever else I need for a trip outside. For baseball games and such, I can throw in my Nikon CP775 camera with room to spare.

The bag is small enough that it doesn't get searched often, but large enough to hold all my EDC stuff.


----------



## tkl (May 24, 2003)

here's a pick of my EDC, minus my cell phone i forgot to include in the pic

-S&W 642 .38
-SF E2e
-cheap kershaw folder until my dominator gets here
-oakley M-frames


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2003)

Err tkl, Your pic is messing up my screen... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif
Could you please shrink it down a little?

TIA,


----------



## tkl (May 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*[email protected] said:*
Err tkl, Your pic is messing up my screen... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif
Could you please shrink it down a little?

TIA, 

[/ QUOTE ] i don't know how. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twak.gif


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2003)

Well, you can alter the size with a prog like Photoshop, or use Imagestation to show a smaller pic... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/rolleyes.gif

Or, if you mail or PM the pic to me I can shrink it down for you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Take care,


----------



## tkl (May 24, 2003)

thanks [email protected]!


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2003)

Tkl, your pic isn't showing yet... You either have to edit out the *.orig.jpg* part out of the IS link, or host the pic I sent you on your own server. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif

Hope this helps,


----------



## tkl (May 24, 2003)

hmm, i can see it.


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2003)

That's because it is in your cache already. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

Here is tkl's pic. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## tsg68 (May 24, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*The LED Museum said:*

I think Friends had an episode too, where I think Joey had a kind of bag that everyone called a purse. I can't remember if the term "man-purse" was used or not. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]

Craig, I remember that one and it was pretty funny, I think they did use the "man-purse" line. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/yellowlaugh.gif

tkl, I was looking forward to your EDC pics but I just get the host site's billboard!?! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif

Later,
TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## mikep (May 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*tsg68 said:*
I just get a kick out of "man-purse" sounds like something from a "Seinfeld" episode. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yep, I always use the term to preempt the comment on the tip of everyone's tongue when they see it /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DrAg0n (May 25, 2003)

BTW, tkl, why a revolver over a semi auto?...

is it because its more reliable or something?...smaller?

I dont get it....it holds lesser bullets and so ugly....hehe


----------



## tsg68 (May 25, 2003)

Revolvers are very reliable, safe and always ready to fire (The double action ones at least). Just to give you an Idea my brother-in-law is a cop and carried the old .38 for years after NYC adopted the Glock, why? Because he had no experience with Automatics and kept failing the safety quals. He finally passed after 3 years!! No offense to LEO's but some depts. are really scraping the bottom for officers I'm just glad he retires next year! The majority of NYC beat cops had no prior experience with firearms before the Academy (SCARY). I was raised with them so safety is ingrained and wish everyone had access to training early in life, it might cure some ignorance and I believe it is difficult to establish a safe mindset at an older age. If I had kids they would start around 5 like I did, with excellent supervision! 

Nice EDC tkl, are the grips diamondwood? It looks like it but I cant tell.

Later,
TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## tkl (May 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*DrAg0n said:*
BTW, tkl, why a revolver over a semi auto?...



[/ QUOTE ] what tsg said and it's 15oz vs 27oz+, it adds up at the end of the day. very compact and far more comfortable and easier than trying to conceal an auto, even the micro glock.

shoots often last a few rounds and a couple seconds, then you both run the opposite direction. a revolver will have plenty of capacity for a bad guy on armed citizen encounter. the police sgt that did my concealed handgun class renewal recommended the model i happen to carry and said what i just did. odds are also you'll never be in a shootout and i hope so.

you should be shooting, reloading, moving to cover. 5 shots from a .38 will give me something to do while i'm doing the others. i'm totally confident with my .38

in cooler weather when i can wear a cover garment i carry a larger .45 auto in a belt holster.

more importantly is using your mind, being aware of your surroundings and avoiding a bad situation before it starts.


----------



## tkl (May 25, 2003)

doh! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif thanks bart.


----------



## [email protected] (May 25, 2003)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## ResQTech (May 25, 2003)

Here's a pic of my EDC:


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 25, 2003)

Thanks guys. I wasn't busting balls about the man-purse when I was asking. I'm looking for something to EDC, so I can better fit all my EDC stuff into.


----------



## x-ray (May 25, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
*this_is_nascar said:*
Thanks guys. I wasn't busting balls about the man-purse when I was asking. I'm looking for something to EDC, so I can better fit all my EDC stuff into.


[/ QUOTE ]

I think they're talking about the Man Bag


----------



## JonSidneyB (May 25, 2003)

DrAg0n>

The revolver is definately not obsolete. 

On some parts of the body and with some clothing, flat autos conceal better, on other parts of the body the rounded revolver conceals better. 

I have a NAA .32 auto that is pocket sized. If I put it in a pocket, it screams gun!!!, I drop a Centenial in the pocket, it screams little lump!!! when pocket holsters are used, the .32 auto is a little less obvious, but try to get a firm grip on the handle, autos are hard to grip in a pocket. The revolver grip is very easy to grab. 

Next avantage that some revolvers have (shrouded hammer revolvers, and the Centenial) the Revolver can be fired from the pocket reliably. Try that with an Automatic. I was once facing a pistol in my face, my auto loader was behind my hip while my hands were in my jacket pocket. If I had a centenial on me. There would have been a shoot through the pocket gun pointing back at him with out him knowing it. I kicked myself for not having it with me.

Next advatage of Revolvers over autos. At contact distance. Anything that contacts the slide of an autoloader can cause a misfeed. If the slide of forced back a bit, the gun will not operate, this is easy to happen when tackled or at contact distances. If I had to go into a large closet to find someone, I would holster the Auto and grab the revolver. 

The Autoloader has advantages as well. At ranges of 7-20 yards, I would take an Autoloader. But I would wish it could by magic become a revolver when the distance closed below seven yards.

I actually carry both Autoloaders and revolvers. I was in a shooting once. Four went to prison, I got a pat on the back. It was four of them and one of me, well me and a bunch of customers is a mom and pop store. If I would have had a Centenial revolver in my coat pocket, things would have gone much smoother.


----------



## tsg68 (May 25, 2003)

Nascar, I know you weren't poking fun, but the fact that you used the "man-purse" phrase in your reply made me crack up.

I have the same bag and it's nice. It has a quick release buckle front flapped and gusseted pocket with a zipper pocket on the flap, two outer pen pockets, a side zipper pocket behind the front pocket and a large main top zipper pocket that is padded with neoprene foam, a shoulder strap that can double as a waist strap (has an adjustable quick release buckle) and a wide belt loop on the back. The overall dimensions are H10"xW5 3/4"xD3". Mine is an older one with mil-spec steel snap hooks and rings I think they now have all plastic hardware by National Webbing. It's made by Eagle Creek and they sell them at EMS.

I hear alot of good things about the New Sun pouches too. My personal favorite now though is the Spec-ops Brand Pack Rat, best internal pocket system but you have to purchase the strap separately. I paid $3 for my strap at the local Army Navy store and it matched up perfectly.

I'll provide a link to Brigade Quartermasters that shows the bag and the straps are available there too. There is one picture that shows the items in pockets on the outside, it is actually the bag turned inside out (which is how you deploy it inside back pack or larger bag, very cool feature) and shows the lining as being black but they switched it to yellow to make it easier to see your stuff in the pockets inside. Brigade sells alot of the New Sun stuff as well so you might browse.

Spec-Ops Pack Rat 

Later,
TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 25, 2003)

Thanks. I actually notice the Pack Rat mentioned earlier in the thread and ordered one one-line. I wish I would have noticed it didn't include the strap. That's kinda' stupid not to include it. Having troubles finding one on Brigade Quatermasters.


----------



## tsg68 (May 25, 2003)

Nascar, they used to carry Black and OD green nylon issue straps for like $5 and I can't even find em in the catalog now! I can pick one up for you at the same place I got mine, I think it a was $3-4 and you can Paypal me and I'll send it over to you. Just tell me if you want black or OD and I'll get it on tues. when they're open. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I found it wierd that they didn't include it either but the company is a little eccentric too. They offer a great warranty and make in the USA but I think over-burdened.

Later,
TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## this_is_nascar (May 26, 2003)

That would be great. Thanks. Let me know when you get it and I'll PP you. I'll need the black one.


----------



## tsg68 (May 26, 2003)

No problem the place is literally two blocks from my place and the Post Office is a Block and a half from there! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

I have your address from the lanyard order so you don't have to do anything but send the funds when I PM you. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Oops, sorry about the Off Topic run on, next time I'll PM /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

Later,
TSG /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## jwmoore (May 27, 2003)




----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 28, 2003)

I had every intention of putting a pic of my EDC right here...







This UTTERLY USELESS Gateway hunk of DOODOO I'm on has lost the floppy drive. For the time being I do not have any other way (well I guess I could email them here) but floppies to get stuff from my OLD K-5 166 Dinasour to this Wiz Bang junky Gateway.

Edit: I stole a Teac Floppy out of a semi dead 486 and got the Gateway up again.

I will definitly have a USB pocket drive when I have a computer WITH usb....

Look for this to be edited when I figure this crap out!


----------



## PlayboyJoeShmoe (May 28, 2003)

It was enough trouble to get this pic up that I don't feel a bit bad by bumping it!

The pic doesn't show A: the cover that protects my pretty Nokia 3360! B: the beat up holster that holds my beat up mini with Madmax and C: The Lanyard that keeps the ARC AAA around my neck.

The lighter and SAK mini share the watch pocket. The ChapStick and Tinker left front with change. 

The wallet looks like it needs replacing eh what?

And a very clear Key pic for those who are so concerned!


----------



## DrAg0n (May 28, 2003)

It seems to me that most of us flashies here seems to carry at least one multitool or a knife......

Is this a common trait or something?? we all seem to like similar stuff.....maybe we were all friends from a previous life or something....


----------



## Mr. Bombastic (May 28, 2003)

I guess it's just a basic human trait (at least it used to be) to need to be able to seperate matter, and make light/heat. A sharp edge and mastery of fire is what has got us to where we are today!


----------



## Sean (Jun 2, 2003)

This is an updated pic of my EDC:






Here is another big part of my wife's and my EDC: /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## gyverpete (Jun 3, 2003)

I think that most of us like to be prepared for things that other people don't even think of. Flashlights and other gadgets are the tools that people like ourselves gravitate toward to fulfill the need to feel ready for whatever. Plus there's the interest in the technical aspect of such gear that many of us have in common. 
Also, don't most of us like to take things apart just to see how it works? You need both light and tools to do so.


----------



## this_is_nascar (Jun 3, 2003)

Sean, I notice you EDC the A2 and the ARC-LS. Any reason why? I know the LS would be a bight brigter, but isn't it pretty redundent?

By the way, she is adorable.


----------



## Sean (Jun 3, 2003)

I usually carry just the A2 (and the Arc AAA). Sometimes I carry the Arc LS too. I just depends on how I feel. I think the LS4 or LS5 will eventually replace my A2.


----------



## revolvergeek (Jun 4, 2003)

There have been a few changes in my EDC toys, so I thought I would throw in a new pic. 






The L1 is green. The photon IIs on my keys are turq and green, and the one attached to the Jester is my one token white light. The UBHII has a 1w SE Cyan LS driven by a BB400 on a couple of AAs.


----------



## DrAg0n (Jun 4, 2003)

Oh...i didnt realise that that red thinggy there was a swiss army knife....at first i tot it was some little tool kit wrapped in plastic...


Thus yet again my theory is proven right....everyone here EDCS at least a knife or a multitool...


----------



## revolvergeek (Jun 4, 2003)

Yep, sorry for the bleah pic. That is a Victornox Cybertool 34. Has a long bit-driver and comes with a couple of replacement bits. Very handy! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif


----------



## DrAg0n (Jun 4, 2003)

whats the long silver thinggy to the left?


----------



## tadbik (Dec 7, 2003)

Just to add my 2 cents worth. 







By the way, for your edification, that blue flashing thing on the top left is a Lightman Xenon Strobe.


----------

